# PartyPlayer 2005 - Der MP3-Player für den Beamer!



## party2005 (22. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir bei der Planung meines 17. Geburtstages den Kopf zerbrochen, ob es nicht irgendwie möglich sei, einen MP3-Player zu programmieren, den man mit dem Beamer an die Wand projezieren kann. Aber nicht so einer wie der Windows Media Player oder Winamp oder so, sondern einer, den man mit einer zweiten Anwendung "fernsteuern" kann, so dass die Partygäste nichts davon bemerken, wenn man ein Lied in die Playlist hinzufügt. Er sollte Schriftzüge anzeigen, die Titel und Interpret des gerade gespielten Liedes enthalten und die nächsten drei Lieder (wie man es von VIVAplus Get the clip kennt)
Also machte ich mich dran, einen solchen Player zu programmieren

Und eine Woche später kam das dabei raus:   

Ein HTML/JavaScript-basierter Player, der nicht nur MP3s, sondern auch WMA, WAV, AVI, WMV und MP(E)G unterstützt (alles, was Windows Media-Player in HMTL wiedergeben kann)
Die Playlist kann über ein zweites Programm (programmiert in VB.NET) erstellt werden.

Hier ein Screenshot vom Player und Playlist Editor:






Linkes Bild (Player) im XXL-Bild - Rechtes Bild (Playlist Editor) im XXL-Bild 

*Den Player incl. Anleitung gibt's hier zum Download:*
*DOWNLOAD VON: PartyPlayer2005Setup.zip (1769 KB)* 
(Falls der Download nicht funktioniert, dann klicke rechts und wähle Speichern unter..., vielleicht tut's dann)

Nur eine *Anleitung* gibt's hier zum Download:
DOWNLOAD VON: Anleitung.zip (527 KB) 

Schreibt mir bitte Fragen & Verbesserungsvorschläge zum Player!

MfG,
party2005


----------



## party2005 (22. März 2005)

Ach ja, noch was:

Der Playlist Editor kann bis jetzt noch keine ID3-Tags aus den MP3s / WMAs lesen.

 Vielleicht hat jemand Ahnung davon, wie man mit VB.NET ID3-Tags lesen kann.   Wäre echt cool, denn bis jetzt muss man Interpret, Titel und Dauer manuell eintippen, was etwas lästig sein kann  

Warte gespannt auf eine erste Reaktion von euch! Schreibt doch gleich, sobald ihr den Player downloaded!


----------



## Whizzly (22. März 2005)

sieht nett aus, nachdem ich nun auch einen beamer mein eigen nennen darf, werd ich das dingens heut abend gleich mal austesten 

mfg 
whizzly


----------

